# hoyt cam timing problems



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Most timing problems start with the string and/or cables stretching and the bow specs keep changing. I would measure the string to start and see if it is longer than what the sticker calls for.


----------



## BruceG (Dec 30, 2010)

I would pick up a good set of strings and cables and try that.There are some great string makers here on AT and I think that will make a huge difference.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

When timing your bow it should also be set to factory specs. 3/4 inch long for the a-a is no good. Do this with limbs tightened to max. Both cables need to be shortened to reduce the a-a. Your Powerhawk is a cam 1/2 system so the Javi thread applies to it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some good advise given - Yes, limbs must be max out when checking/setting to specs. Call factory for exact specs. Too long on axle to axle and long brace height says something is wrong. When timed the mods should be set to Hoyt spec chart. Once synced/draw stop timed you can move mods to your draw length.
If string stretch, where are you storing your bow? Excessive heat is a real threat. Are you waxing really good after each shooting session?


----------



## lukenessmonster (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for all the help,i ordered a winners choice 452x bow string and cable set today, when measuring brace height where do you measure from, i measured from the throat of the grip. sonnythomas, i hang my bow on the wall when im not shooting it. it was hung on my wall close to my fireplace but i moved it a couple months ago for that reason. i also shoot atleast 50 arrows every day, i was wondering if shooting so much could stretch the string more than normal.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to assume based on the specs you have listed above that you have the #6 base cam on this bow. On the Power Hawk with this base cam your ATA should be 32 3/8", and your brace height should be 7 1/4". So you are 3/8" long on ATA, and 1/8" long on brace height. As said above if your limb bolts aren't maxed out, this could cause these minor changes. Always check Hoyt's tune chart on your bow, as their advertised specs, and the specs on the tune chart can differ, because of the different base cams they use on their bows. You can find the tune chart for your bow here http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/2010HoytPowerHawk.pdf.

As for cam timing there have been some good posts above to explain that. Just make the twists needed to bring it back into time.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I always said back in the good old 2 cam and Fast Flight days that archery "especially" tournament archery will do 1 of 2 things........
Either you will find a Good Bow Mechanic or...........
You will become one!!!!!!!!! 
The strings stretching is normal but even with todays new materials strings are NOT bullet proof, not nearly as bad as say back in the mid 1990's but the point remains.
If you like playing with bows maybe getting a press and some basic tools so you can do it your self would be worth thinking about!


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

Fuse strings seem to stretch by the minute.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

HOG MANIAC said:


> Fuse strings seem to stretch by the minute.



The above is a load of crap, so spread it somewhere else. I've had FUSE strings since before they were called FUSE and have never had problems with string stretch or peep rotation and this with 15,000 to 18,000 shots per year. 

50 arrows per day isn't all that much, alot yes, but string stretch usually goes so far and stops.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> The above is a load of crap, so spread it somewhere else. I've had FUSE strings since before they were called FUSE and have never had problems with string stretch or peep rotation and this with 15,000 to 18,000 shots per year.
> 
> 50 arrows per day isn't all that much, alot yes, but string stretch usually goes so far and stops.


Not always so Sonny, they can be kind of a crap shoot. Some are good ones , others not so good. The one that came with my 737 was a crap one, the one on my Matrix, well it is still on there so it was a good one.


----------

